# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  مدل آبشاری و افزایشی

## vbiman

با سلام
من یک مقاله کامل از دو مدل از روش های مهندسی توسعه نرم افزار می خواستم :


1- مدل آبشاری (Water fall 
2- مدل افزایشی (Incremental)

که این دو مدل را به صورت جامع و کامل توضیح داده باشه و در یک نتیجه گیری به مقایسه این دو مدل هم پرداخته بشه . مدل های دیگری را هم بررسی کردم اما می خوام که در مورد این دو مدل هم بیشتر بدونم . 
                            با تشکر  :متفکر:

----------

